
AWS Account Structure: Think Twice Before Using AWS Organizations - andreaswittig
https://cloudonaut.io/aws-account-structure-think-twice-before-using-aws-organizations/
======
ogn3rd
These are non-issues if Orgs is setup appropriately for your company. There
are plenty of ways to screw up your configs that cause issues, Orgs like the
rest of the services need to have some potential issues mitigated. No
different than having too many domain administrators.

